# Waiting for the Show to begin @ Nationals Friday



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Now I should of taken a picture of all of the Spoiled Folks working in the 
Rescue Raffle Room!! They have more stuff than tables! (which is FANTASTIC)
Pat, 2 Cathy's, Lynn, Pam, Reva and more were in there sorting all of the fabulous items.

Atticus and I got up early because I had to send some emails to students - 
Then we went SHOPPING..
The maltese bling (i call them this because this is where you buy your maltese bling shirts) folks have this stay drier water bowl that looks interesting so I bought it.. it not breakable - which i like..!

I bought some toys from Maggie - and shampoo and a new dog bed because Atticus just hopped right in it. and it was pretty..!!

I apparently have the only dog on the planet who doesn't like freeze dried dog treats.. 

I've met some spoiled members that I didn't know (Pam and Madison's Mom - who in haze I have forgotten her name but she is from TX and super nice).

Rally and Obedience Trails are at 1 p.m.

OH and this year the AMA committees have out done themselves in my opinion. White Excitement was free last night and there was some nice food and plenty of it! We all received casino chips and we gambled with $10,000 and that was a lot of fun I learned that CRAPS was the most fun for me... Blackjack eh.. and roulette... eh. It was fun to play with play money.

So that's my update of what's happening at Nationals..

OH - there is this amazing dog photography (pet photographer really)
and Atticus is getting his picture taken tomorrow - I really wish I had all 4 pups with me!

More Later!
Jennifer


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update Jennifer, it sounds like fun!! Keep the reports coming for those of us who wish we were there!!! (pictures too, please!!!)

Have a great time!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jennifer - thanks for almost making us feel like we're there. :chili::chili: Sounds great!! I forgot to link up with anyone to try to get raffle tix in. Maybe I'll reach Pat. Wish I knew what was in the raffles..esp for boys
Enjoy. :chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I feel like I'm there(well almost) looking forward to pictures a great stories. Have fun


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

*Obiedence*

So I am sitting in obedience and Sam and rugby did I thought good, but sam will have to fill you in. 
Leslie is coming up next as is jmm. I am sitting with bogies mom Reva and Mandy. I am wishing I had signed up for lunches, I am starviing(hey you wanted a play by play!!)
The rescue raffle has so much stuff. And the silent auction items are really nice and if I win everything I bid on I will be eating bread and water for the rest of the month.!!
Ok moxie its in the ring


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

casa verde maltese said:


> So I am sitting in obedience and Sam and rugby did I thought good, but sam will have to fill you in.
> Leslie is coming up next as is jmm. I am sitting with bogies mom Reva and Mandy. I am wishing I had signed up for lunches, I am starviing(hey you wanted a play by play!!)
> The rescue raffle has so much stuff. And the silent auction items are really nice and if I win everything I bid on I will be eating bread and water for the rest of the month.!!
> Ok moxie its in the ring


Oh gosh Jen -- great play by play. I need you on Skype though so I could see. Hoping Leslie and Moxie do well since they're such newbies.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Oh gosh Jen -- great play by play. I need you on Skype though so I could see. Hoping Leslie and Moxie do well since they're such newbies.


I was thinking the same thing Sue. A webcam would be great...lol. 

BTW, I love the new siggie picture of Tyler... so cute!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> I was thinking the same thing Sue. A webcam would be great...lol.
> 
> BTW, I love the new siggie picture of Tyler... so cute!!!


Thanks Debbie. I just made it. Slow day. :blush:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks so much for the updates!!!

All of us "wish we were there" are happy to find out what is happening!

Enjoy : )


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just finished praying for all of you, can't wait to hear about tonight:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting: Come on. We're getting more out of Buckingham Palace. :HistericalSmiley: We need some updates on Nationals. :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OK..
Here are some blurry pics from my cell phone.
there are Atticus with his new bling.
Sam & Rugby
Leslie & Moxie
Tammi & Raina or Stewart


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OK..
Rally was different - I had never seen it..
I don't know really know how to describe it..
but the afternoon brought.. in Lynda she is super sweet. 
Leslie, Mandy and I had BBQ for Dinner..
and Tami and others went to the MaCris (? spelling) 50 yr. dinner! but we were not able to go. I heard the food was good and that everyone had a good time.

Tomorrow - I have unfortunately scheduled a photo shoot for 8 a.m. - what was I thinking!!! I think I'll have to change that in the early a.m.
Confirmation starts at 9 a.m. and I didn't reserve my seat - UGH!!
I confess I need a nap.. but alas my room is full of wonderful friends that I would rather visit with than sleep.
I have more blurry photos.. I will try and sort them tomorrow - I'll take my laptop to confirmation and hopefully I can post faster!
It is great to learn more about handling, point systems and all the people you meet on the web! Next AMA is in SAN DIEGO!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey Jennifer - I made it here today too. 

Having a great time meeting everyone.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

casa verde maltese said:


> Next AMA is in SAN DIEGO!!


:chili: Yay!!! West Coast!!! I'm SO there!!! It will probably cost me $5K, but so what right!!??


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> :chili: Yay!!! West Coast!!! I'm SO there!!! It will probably cost me $5K, but so what right!!??


Jacq!!!! We would have such a good time.!!!7


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

some pictures of the prizes
and Marina
those are salt and pepper shakers 
then they have books on dog care
and this room is starting to fill up.
guests are in trouble for using the hotel towels for washing their dogs.
sigh.. sigh... 
they are ready to begin..


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pics and update Jen!!!!!! UGH....so mad I didn't go. BOO HOO!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

1st group Wildskye's What's the verdict - 1 ;
Pashes it's a fact
Grace da Capo Duet - Marina was showing this puppy
TNT's Joyful Joshua - (I met her this morning and she was really nice.. she has a very pretty girl for later)
and i hope i got this right..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

love the updates and pictures:aktion033: I know your all having fun:chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Jenn for the updates and pics and your right Theresa is so nice. If you see Theresa again tell her i said congratulations on Josh's win and the girl she is showing later is Jenny and that girl is a beauty! :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the updats and pix,Jen. Makes us feel like we're there.Well almost!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, Thanks for the updates. I wish I was there but next year San Diego I will be there and am planning my raffle quilt already. Someone please let me know how my quilt did.

And more pictures please!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

So, Here are today's pictures of the Conformation Trophies..
They are super pretty.
and the rosettes (? spelling) are amazing.
Tammy from TaJon & Debbie were on the Trophy Committee (that I know of probably others!) and they were so Beautiful. and USEFUL - yesterday's winners - received (in those black bags) First Aid Supplies (for dogs. a book on care, etc.) and wow - one of the winners showed me there stuff and it was completely packed and very, very cool. I wish I had taken a picture of the inside of the bag.
There are many, many beautiful dogs here and I am so impressed this year with everything. I know many others have taken photos and I'm sure they will share them with you - if they haven't already.
Oh, Yesterday's Grooming Seminar by Deb from Jacobs Maltese - was really great, very informative.. and fun. I wish I'd had the foresight to take a VIDEO!!
but we were totally fascinated. lots of good info.

It is a slumber party with your friends & dogs and eye candy of amazing beautiful dogs and learning about the different breeders, meeting them and getting to ask them questions first hand. 

OH there is a picture of Atticus and Jax - and they are the best roommates.
so laid back together. Jax is adorable and is a fast french kisser.. as in when you least expect it.

and the picture of the ladies
is Betty White, Joyce Watkins and someone whom i've forgotten.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh and the Two dogs on the lap are Tami Z.'s at the grooming seminar.. they were so adorable. just hanging out on their moms' lap.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool, Jennifer. Thank goodness for you. Basically you're the only one who's sending home pictures and news from the front. You're our official Nationals Correspondent. :HistericalSmiley::thumbsup: Thanks, we feel pretty out of the loop back home. :huh:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

The Puppy Dogs have gone and we are working our way thru the bitches..
so to speak...
We are all EXHAUSTED!!!
My friend Megan is UP and her Nani is super cute...
Marina did a great job this a.m. in jrs. and WON!! 
Carina is UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Cadeau's puppy is UP and wow the coat is stunning


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us abreast, enjoying your reports. Thanks for posting


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the updates and the great pics!

You are our #1 correspondent - loving your observations!!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks so much for the updates!!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes thanks for the updates. I keep coming back looking for updates.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the updates, Jennifer!
xoxoxoxox


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Alright, 
The banquet finished last night.. and then we spent some down time with several show breeders.. Chrisman, Divine, Jacobs, Petite Maltese, Rhapsody, Avante Maltese, some Austrailians, briefly Foxstone and I am probably forgetting someone.. but I think that's it.
AND I enjoyed visiting with everyone. It was fun to hear their stories and see them in a more relaxed state. 
That's all I have from TEXAS, thanks for tuning in.. and I can't wait to see other peoples photos as well.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

You have been so good to keep everyone updated. I just felt so overwhelmed with it all there's no way I could have done it. Thanks!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Play by Play of nationals...I had no idea you were doing that..Great job jennifer..Miss you GF!!! 
Hope you had a safe trip home!!!!

xoxo


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jennifer you are hysterical! I loved the play by play (even if I was right beside you). You posted some great, non blurry, pics!

I had a great time and look forward to next year.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

casa verde maltese said:


> Alright,
> The banquet finished last night.. and then we spent some down time with several show breeders.. Chrisman, Divine, Jacobs, Petite Maltese, Rhapsody, Avante Maltese, some Austrailians, briefly Foxstone and I am probably forgetting someone.. but I think that's it.
> AND I enjoyed visiting with everyone. It was fun to hear their stories and see them in a more relaxed state.
> *That's all I have from TEXAS, thanks for tuning in*.. and I can't wait to see other peoples photos as well.


Jennifer - I think this could be a calling. You've got the lingo down. Sounds like you could take Katie Couric's place. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Thanks for filling us in. Everyone else was derelict in their duties :angry::HistericalSmiley: Having too much fun i guess. :smcry: Okay I have to start planning for next year.


----------

